# ELO Touchscreen (elo2300 or elographics input driver) X prob

## sambartle

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has succesfully setup an ELO serial touchscreen based system in linux. (I think its the 2300 series one i have) as i cannot seem to get it working..

I've tried elographics driver and that always reports that it cannot get the parameters for the touchscreen or that it is a 2300 series device.

```

Not at the specified rate or model 2310, will continue

Unable to ask Elographics touchscreen identification

```

The elo2300 driver supplied with Gentoo is the one i need (i think) but without some documentation I cannot get it working at all.. its installed but reports x errors opening the serial port (no matter which port i point it at (im 90% sure the serial port should be /dev/ttyS2) and then an error saying the elo2300 device doesnt exist.. 

```

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: No Device specified.

(EE) No Input driver matching `elo2300'

```

The top of the device section in xorg.conf looks like:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Poseidon Internal ELO Touchscreen"

    Driver     "elo2300"

    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS1" <-- ive tried changing this to all available ports

```

But the main problem seems to be that there is no documentation, no man pages and nothing of use on the net about the elo2300 driver.. so i have no idea if thats the format that it wants or not

has anyone got any idea how it works? I've looked on the elo site at thier linux drivers and they seem to use some kind of program at /dev/eloser and point to that in the device line in xorg.conf but there is no /dev/eloser supplied with the elo2300 driver package.

I also tried to build the ELO drivers but that fails with many other errors, and it looks like i should be able to get it going with the elo2300 that i emerged.

thanks,

sam

----------

## ozzy

I had exactly the same problem. And here is the answer  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319224-highlight-elo+xorg+conf.html

contact me on ozzy@etf.bg.ac.yu if U have any problems  :Smile: 

----------

